# Amplificador Peavey Max 115



## javier86 (May 20, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aqui y sinceramente no entiendo nada de electronica, pero les paso a comentar ...

Hace unos dias hice lo mas bolud* del mundo, sabiendo que necesitaba un transformador de 220v a 110v lo conecte igual por la emocion de querer probarlo.

La cuestion es la siguiente, soy de Argentina, me compre un amplificador peavey para bajo en USA, cuando lo conecte sin transformador, directamente se encendio e hizo "un relampago", si no exagero, fue algo asi como un "flash", pero el equipo siguio encendido como si nada, al cabo de 2 segundos lo apague porque me asusto, lo volvi a encender y no paso nada, quedo apagado, no largo olor a quemado, no salio humo ni nada similar, es mas, saque la consola para ver la placa y no habia ningun rastro de nada, ni olor, ningun sector negro, mire los 2 fusibles soldados que estan en la placa y estaban con el filamento intacto, o al menos 1 de los 2 fusibles tenia el filamento intacto (no recuerdo en este momento haber visto el estado del otro)

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, que piensan que pudo haberse arruinado? Que fue ese "relampago" "flash" al encenderlo? Alguna vez les paso algo por el estilo? Arruine todo el ampli? 

 Espero que me puedan ayudar, mil gracias.


----------



## chench2 (Sep 11, 2010)

puedes poner una foto de la placa del amplificador


----------



## Electronec (Sep 12, 2010)

Si es cireto todo lo que comentas, ese relámpago fue la aparición de tu Angel de la guarda.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2010)

Si el amplificador posee un varistor de protección por sobre-tensión, seguramente se puso en corto y provocó que se queme el fusible.
Mira si encuentras algo muy parecido a esto cerca de la entrada de tensión.



Si es así lo reemplazas y también el fusible.


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola Javier. aunque este post es de MAYO, y no se si ya reparste el amplificador, revisa las pistas de entrada a la fuente. O comentanos como lo reparaste.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------

